
Ask HN: Where to look for fringe brain science? - czbond
Asking the community? Where would you look for fringe brain science text? Specifically, my intuition tells me that some thoughts begin outside of the brain, and &quot;appear there&quot;. Call it intuition, or universe waves, etc. In the spirit of Ray Dalio, I am looking to concretely disprove my theory. Where would you start?
======
bachbach
Give us an example of an external thought.

Are you excluding cognition which is part of the environment - a legacy there
by other humans? That's real, demonstrable and often not obvious - like the
Orders in architecture.

